# Mac brush 190 vs 191



## nez_o (Feb 25, 2010)

(sorry if this has been asked before, I did a search and nothing came up)

I went to my local mac counter today and asked for the 190 foundation brush to be told they were sold out, but the 191 was better? 

Has anyone used both of them and prefer one over the other?

Thank you


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 25, 2010)

the 190 is an older foundation brush.  the 191 is newer.  it just came out a few years ago.  i prefer 191 to the 190.  

the 190 is denser and more pliable than the 191.  the density of the 190 can make it harder to clean, causing product to build up in the brush and can also cause streaks during foundation application.  i like the 190 to apply and blend cheek stain.

the 191 is thinner (less product buildup) and "bouncier", which allows you to stipple product onto the face easier than with other brushes.  its easier to clean too.  i use this brush to apply foundation with fuller coverage results.  

but my HG brush for liquid/cream foundations is the 188, but that's a whole other story!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 25, 2010)

i have the 101, to me it gives a nice natural blendable look! it works wonders for foundation ad when i need to blend out my concealer.


----------



## nez_o (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you for your replies, now I don't regret the 191


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 6, 2010)

Glad someone asked this, though I wish I saw it two days ago.  I bought the 190 yesterday, and have since learned I don't like the streakiness.  Maybe my next must-have brush will be the 191?


----------



## Susanne (May 9, 2010)

The 190 is my fave brush for applying liquid foundation. I haven't tested the 191 so far, but the 190 has really convinced me.


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The 190 is my fave brush for applying liquid foundation. I haven't tested the 191 so far, but the 190 has really convinced me._

 
I wish I felt the same...I must be defective...


----------

